# Jar DR. Roller bearing problems



## Mike O (May 28, 2008)

Just wondering from others out here if you have had any issues with the roller bearings on Jar DR. tumblers. 3 out of 4 of my rollers have siezed up and I have been unable to get responce from Wayne. If you have this problem what have you done to repair it?  Thanks


----------



## bottlediger (May 28, 2008)

Mike, i feel ya on the problem you are having. I only had one roller bearing go out and it pissed me off. it is a known problem that wayne is having he explained to me he over pinched a bunch and they got out. As you probly have noticed only once side of the rollers should be failing, that would be the side that was over pressed. I contacted him and he sent me a replacement for free but made me pay s/h which i felt was a little nuts since it is a known problem and failed after only 2 months use. Just keep trying to call him, he should replace them

 Digger Ry


----------



## Mike O (May 28, 2008)

Things brake, I don't have a problem with that BUT he could at least answer his emails and send out some new ones and charge me for them. We both use AOL so I can check that he has read the Emails and he has he just wont respond!


----------



## bottlediger (May 29, 2008)

And why dont you call him? Those bearings are easy to get out just hit the other side straight on a piece of wood and the bad one will pop right now

 Digger Ry


----------



## probe zilla (Jun 4, 2008)

hey all, ihave been busy and havent been online in a while,

  one of mine broke also, i have had my machine for a few years but i havent cleaned over 30 to 40 bottles with it, 
 i was a little disappointed, for the price those things cost you dont want to have to replace parts to often, 
 i have never tried contacting him about the problem, i guess i try to fix it myself


----------

